# Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?​*Ein abermals enttäuschter Kommentar

Während auch DAFV - GF - Seggelke Angeln wie auch PETA nur zur Ernährung propagiert (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322143) und damit auch nachgewiesen falsche PETA-Propaganda unreflektiert weiter verbreitet, machen sich Jäger und Bauern in Meck-Pomm daran, die Gemeinnützigkeit von PETA mal zu hinterfragen:
http://www.nordkurier.de/demmin/peta-nach-strafanzeige-gegen-jaeger-im-kreuzfeuer-3026333211.html

Der DAFV meint mit den ihn noch tragenden, abnickenden Landesverbänden wohl immer noch, PETA am besten zu bekämpfen, wenn man sie ignoriert.

Oder, wie im Falle Saarland u. a., denen von PETA und ihrem kruden Tierrechtsgedankengut noch recht zu geben und noch mehr unreflektierten, überbordenden Tierschutz in Gesetzen zu verankern und damit auch das zurücksetzen als Managementmaßnahme für Bestände zu diskreditieren!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319641

Fische angeln also nur zur Ernährung, Angeln eh am besten ganz abschaffen, Angeln Stück für Stück stigmatisieren (Haferbeck, PETA), damit gibt der DAFV denen auch praktisch noch recht, statt gegen sie zu kämpfen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Zitat Haferbeck:


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der hat in einem Satz ganz klar formuliert was die wollen:
> ""Peta will natürlich die Abschaffung der Angelei, und das geht Peu a Peu  indem man eben zunächst erstmal die Stigmatisierung der Angelei voranbringt."



Dass dies alles einmal mehr in meinen Augen die Inkompetenz und Unfähigkeit des DAFV beim erkennen und bekämpfen der Feinde des Angelns aufzeigt, werden sicher viele nachvollziehen können.

So ist das aber eben, wenn die als Fischereiverbände getarnte Naturschützer wie beim DAFV und seinen Vasallenverbänden sich nur rein um organisierte Sport- Angelfischerei, statt auch um das richtige Angeln und Angler kümmern!!
Und daher keinerlei Ahnung haben, was an der Basis wirklich abgeht (zumal deren"Basis" bestenfalls Vereinsvorsitzende, oft genug auch nur die Bezirks-, Regional- oder Kreispräsis sind, von denen viele nicht mal mehr angeln gehen, und nicht die Angler in ihren Vereinen und Verbänden) ..

*Fazit:*
Gut, dass nun wenigstens Jäger und Bauern gegen PETA in die Puschen kommen, wenn hier der DAFV mit seinen Vasallenverbänden wieder nur einmal mehr elend versagt....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Fruehling (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Während auch DAFV - GF - Seggelke Angeln wie auch PETA nur zur Ernährung propagiert (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322143) und damit auch nachgewiesen falsche PETA-Propaganda unreflektiert weiter verbreitet,...



Und selbst, wenn Du das noch tausend Mal als Wahrheit darstellst, so bleibt es doch falsch, denn Seggelke tut genau das NICHT!

Schonmal das Foto mit dem Hecht genau betrachtet? Der Bursche trägt einen Landehandschuh - warum wohl?

Ansonsten steht im verlinkten Interview bereits in der Überschrift, daß es keinesfalls darum geht, daß sich Augenthaler fotografiert hat (wohl eher hat fotografieren lassen), sondern vielmehr darum, WIE das geschah... |wavey:

Ist das alles denn wirklich so schwer?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

Zu begreifen, dass das von Seggelke wie Spahn propagierte Angeln nur zur Verwertung (wie auch von PETA zur Abschaffung des Angeln propagiert (Stück für Stück stigmatisieren) der Sargnagel des Angeln ist (weil Hege Sache der Bewirtschafter und NICHT der Angler ist)?

Nö, da hast Du recht.

Das könnte man schon begreifen, wenn man wollte .........


----------



## Fruehling (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

Nö, da habe ich recht?

Soso... :q

Niemand braucht beim Angeln nur zur Verwertung einen Landehandschuh! Das nicht zu erkennen, würde ein Augenarzt mit dem Vorhandensein eines Blinden Flecks beschreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

Es geht drum was er da im Interview gesagt hat (gerade für Nichtangler)  nicht was Du (als Angler?) in Bilder interpretierst.

Und da hat er sowohl wieder die alte "nur zur Verwertung-Leier" gebracht wie auch sonst genügend faktische und fachliche Fehler.

Das kommt davon, wenn man nen Berufsanfängebiologen zum Geschäftsführer macht, statt in der Situation nen fähigen Krisenmanager zu holen (oder ist das schon die kommende Entschuldigung, die man seit 4 Jahren hört vom DAFV: Wir brauchen noch Zeit (nun mit den Anfänger als GF halt noch erneut wieder ein bisschen mehr Zeit)).....

Passt genauso zum DAFV wie dass die weiterhin NICHT so gegen PETA aktiv werden wie hier die Bauern und Jäger (darum gehts hier, der Link diente nur zur Veranschaulichung, dass auch Seggelke wie vorher schon Spahn diesen Verwertungsdreck als DAFV-Maxime verbreitet und so weiter PETA in die Karten spielt - wers braucht....)


----------



## Sharpo (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

Für den Laien ein Handschuh damit die Finger nicht nach Fisch stinken.

Jetzt kann man natürlich mal wieder über den Sinn und Zweck eines Landehandschuhs beim Hechtangeln diskutieren...
Aber das Geschmäckle an dem Foto kann man wohl nicht abstreiten.
Landehandschuh? Trophäenangeln? 
Wozu gibt es Kescher?

Der Kollege ist Trophäenangler, seh ich an den Augen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

ismir wurscht ob der Trophäenangler, Sportfischer, Angelfischer oder sonstwas ist ( oder nicht) - sein gutes Recht und alleinige Entscheidung.

Relevant ist für mich, was er als Berufsanfängerbiologe im Job als GF des DAFV verloren hat und da öffentlich verkündet (wie PETA: Angler angeln nur zur Verwertung.)....

Aber diente hier ja nur zum verdeutlichen, Seggelke ist hier NICHT das Thema.

Sondern, dass andere was tun gegen PETA (Jäger, Bauern) und der DAFV weiterhin schläft..


----------



## ...andreas.b... (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... PETA am besten zu bekämpfen, wenn man sie ignoriert.


Das hilft gegen die PETrA genausowenig wie gegen Zahnschmerzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

Eben, Andreas - daher mein Kommentar...


----------



## kati48268 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

Man muss wohl den anderen Naturnutzern leider empfehlen den Kampf gegen Peta besser ohne den DAFV zu führen, 
das würd sonst wieder schwer in die Hose gehen, ähnlich wie der Intitiative um die Angelverbote Ostseedorsch.

Wer braucht schon 'Mitstreiter' die nicht wollen, nicht können, keine Ahnung haben wie man vorgeht, ideologisch den Gegnern näher stehen als den potentiellen Partnern und einem auch noch in den Rücken fallen, wenn's zur Sache geht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man muss wohl den anderen Naturnutzern leider empfehlen den Kampf gegen Peta besser ohne den DAFV zu führen,
> das würd sonst wieder schwer in die Hose gehen, ähnlich wie der Intitiative um die Angelverbote Ostseedorsch.
> 
> Wer braucht schon 'Mitstreiter' die nicht wollen, nicht können, keine Ahnung haben wie man vorgeht, ideologisch den Gegnern näher stehen als den potentiellen Partnern und einem auch noch in den Rücken fallen, wenn's zur Sache geht?


Eine gute Frage.........


----------



## Fruehling (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

@Thomas
Als Nichtangler wüßte ich wohl kaum, was ein Landehandschuh ist, oder?

Er hat eben NICHT die nur zur Verwertungs-Leier gebracht.

Hast Du in der Vergangenheit eigentlich ähnliches, wie seine Arbeit auf den Weg gebracht, weil Du ja so gerne von Berufsanfängerbiologen schreibst?

http://www.fischfauna-online.de/cms...lke_2015_fischfauna_ochtum_bachelorarbeit.pdf


@ Sharpo
Dann hätte das Geld aber blöderweise nur für einen Handschuh gereicht... :q


Für mich persönlich gehören die Bestrebungen von PETA in Richtung Jäger und Bauern nicht mit in den Topf der Bestrebungen in Richtung Anglerschaft! Geht es bei den beiden ersten "Interessengruppen" doch um das Verhalten gegenüber warmblütigen Säugetieren, die sogar träumen, gehts bei der Anglerschaft um eierlegende Kaltblüter.

Wer das ignoriert und meint, er müsse argumentativ auf den Zug des sich Wehrens der Jäger und Bauern aufspringen, verkennt und ignoriert grundlegende Unterschiede.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

Gerade fertig studiert als Biologe, erster Job = Berufsanfängerbiologe...

Und selbstverständlich hat er das gebracht mit Angeln zur Verwertung im Interview mit der Welt, ist doch nachlesbar (und leider das, was bei Nichtanglern hängen bleibt):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aussage Seggelke
> _Nach deutschem Gesetz geht man aus einem „vernünftigen Grund“ angeln, also um den Fisch zu verwerten, ihn zu essen oder ihn zu hegen_


Das Gesetz gibt es so nicht.
Reine, dazu faktisch und juristisch falsche Ableitung..
Und Hegen kann ein Angler nicht, das entscheidet IMMER der Bewirtschafter.
-----------------------------

Und natürlich kann man warmblütige Säugetiere und Fische NICHT gleichsetzen.

Gerade weils wir aber als Angler mit Fischen als niederster Wirbeltiergattung und wissenschaftlich zumindest zweifelhaftem Schmerz/Leidempfinden  (und im menschlichen Sinne schon mal gar nicht) zu tun haben, MÜSSTE hier der DAFV auch als Vertreter der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer - und nicht der Angler - NOCH viel aktiver als Jäger und Bauern gegen PETA sein!!!


Das ist ja genau der Punkt, den ich kritisiere!!!


----------



## Fruehling (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

Naja, einzelne Staatsanwaltschaften schaffen doch bereits Rechtssicherheit... 

http://dsav.eu/peta-anzeige-geschei...ern-pro-hegefischen-zur-besatzfischgewinnung/


----------



## Sharpo (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

Nööö, absolut nicht.

Weil halt jeder Fall/ Anzeige für sich geprüft werden muss.

davon ab hätte der Kollege dieses urteil selber auf den Schirm haben können.

Zitat:"_ *Das  Tierschutzgesetz verbietet die Tötung eines Wirbeltieres „ohne  vernünftigen Grund“, es handelt sich um einen auslegungsfähigen  Rechtsbegriff. Das Tierschutzgesetz wurde erst reformiert, allerdings  wurden Einzelheiten, wann etwa ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt, nicht  geregelt.* Damit bleibt die rechtliche Diskussion in vielen Punkten nach wie vor of*fen. *Die  Tötung eines Fisches zu Nahrungszwecken mag der hervorragende Grund  sein, aus Sicht der Staatsanwaltschaft ist er aber nicht der einzige  Grund"

Kein Wort von Seggelke darüber...
*_


----------



## PAFischer (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

Scheinbar hatte Herr Seggelke noch nicht mal Lust sein Studium mit dem Masterabschluß zu beenden. Eine Bachelorarbeit ist jetzt nicht der Weisheit höchster Erguß.
Zumindeszt darf er als Bachelor jetzt GF spielen

@ Frühling

mit deinem letzten Absatz hätte man sich als Verband schon wieder selbst disqualifiziert.
Wir helfen anderen (und damit uns) nicht gegen die PETA, weil da haben die ja recht....

Die PETA macht da auch keine Unterschiede und gemeinsam wäre man um einiges stärker.
Manchmal kann ich gar nicht so viel essen wie ich kot..n möchte.

Ich werde einfach das Gefühl nicht los, dass der DAFV auch nicht mehr ist, als ein Sammelbecken für NABU und PETA Jasager


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

wie naiv muss man sein, aus einer "Einstellung des Verfahrens" Rechtssicherheit abzuleiten?


----------



## Sharpo (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nööö, absolut nicht.
> 
> Weil halt jeder Fall/ Anzeige für sich geprüft werden muss.
> 
> ...



Aber ich weiss nun was kommt. Einige Landesregierungen werden mit ihren bezahlten LFV genau dies explizit fest schreiben ....Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb und Hege.


----------



## Fruehling (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

Ich habe keine Rechtssicherheit abgeleitet, sondern geschrieben, daß in Einzelfällen bereits Rechtssicherheit geschaffen wird, oder?

 Glaubt hier wirklich irgendwer an eine Palastrevolution innerhalb von jahrzentelang geschaffener, verkrusteter Strukturen?


 @Sharpo
 Bei welcher Anzeige ist das anders?


----------



## Jens76 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Rechtssicherheit abgeleitet, sondern geschrieben, daß in Einzelfällen bereits Rechtssicherheit geschaffen wird, oder?



Nö!
Du hast geschrieben [...] einzelne SA schaffen Rechtssicherheit [..].

Von "in Einzelfälklen steht da nix".

Vielleicht analog zum Funken: Denken - Drücken - Sprechen!


----------



## Sharpo (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Rechtssicherheit abgeleitet, sondern geschrieben, daß in Einzelfällen bereits Rechtssicherheit geschaffen wird, oder?
> 
> Glaubt hier wirklich irgendwer an eine Palastrevolution innerhalb von jahrzentelang geschaffener, verkrusteter Strukturen?
> 
> ...



Mit diesen LFVerbänden und DAFV wird es keine Revolution geben. Geschweige denn überhaupt eine Interessenvertretung FÜR Angler


----------



## Fruehling (1. Dezember 2016)

Gabs Korinthen zum Frühstück, Jens?

Wenn sich einzelne Staatsanwaltschaften mit einem Fall befassen, ist das also nicht jeweils ein Einzelfall?



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...Mit diesen LFVerbänden und DAFV wird es keine Revolution geben....



Halte ich auch für sehr wahrscheinlich. Ist aber auch nicht nötig, denn step by step gehts nunmal auch Richtung Ziel.




Sharpo schrieb:


> ...Geschweige denn überhaupt eine Interessenvertretung FÜR Angler



Halte ich für bloße Spekulation.


----------



## Jens76 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wenn sich einzelne Staatsanwaltschaften mit einem Fall befassen, ist das also nicht jeweils ein Einzelfall?



In meiner Welt nicht. Einzelne Staatsanwaltschaften können noch nicht mal Rechtssicherheit für den Einzelfall schaffen. Und schon gar nicht durch Einstellung eines Verfahrens.

Schön wärs....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Halte ich für bloße Spekulation.


Bewiesene Tatsache seit Rechtskraft DAFV und seit Existenz Vorgänger..

3 Jahrzehnte schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche und abnicken und im Voraus schon aufgeben, das wirkt halt nach...

Es wurde in nun fast 4 Jahren DAFV nicht ein Punkt erreicht, in dem für Angler irgendwas besser wurde oder das Angeln als solches besser gestellt worden wäre oder wo etwas verhindert wurde, was Angler schlechter stellt (grade aktuell reingekommen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322411) .

*Die Geschichte hier mit PETA ist dafür nur ein weiterer Beleg*, wie unfähig in meinen Augen der DAFV und die ihn tragenden Vasallenverbände im Kern sind, die nicht einmal die einfachsten Grundsätze zielorientierter Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit kennen und können, mit überalterten, im Kopf vorgestrigen  Ehrenamtlern und Anfängern und Desillusionierten im Hauptamt das auch nicht hinbekommen werden..


----------



## iXware (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

kann man irgendwie einen Hintergrundcheck der DAFV-Vorstände durchführen, ob sie oder ihre Familienmitglieder in irgendeiner Verbindung zu Peta stehen? Das wäre doch mal interessant.... bei der Arbeitsweise hab ich das so ein komisches Bauchgefühl


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

Oder ob PETA für den DAFV spendet, um so durch den Erhalt des DAFV schneller das Angeln abzuschaffen - überlegt hab ich das auch schon....

Ist aber sicher eher ne böswillige Unterstellung von uns....


----------



## gründler (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

Petra und diverse Anhänger regeln alles mit Geld, egal was es ist sie haben mehr als genug.

Daher brauch man nur die nähe zur Politik und gewissen "Stellwerken" suchen...wie auch immer diese nähe dann aussieht.

Hinzu kommt das Petra einer der Vereine ist,der dem Club 1001 entsprungen ist. 

Um diese ganzen Prozesse zu verstehen muss man nicht nur im Anglerboard suchen und schreiben,sondern ganz viel auf diversen Seiten suchen und lesen lesen lesen.

Danach versteht man auch (oder auch nicht) warum gewisse Politische Dinge auf einmal soviel Gehör finden und warum nur in De.Tierschutz zum Staatsziel gemacht wurde und alle anderen Länder da fein raus sind.

Aber wir haben da ja Fachpersonal die sich darum kümmern werden müssen........

#h


----------



## phatfunky (1. Dezember 2016)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Niemand braucht beim Angeln nur zur Verwertung einen Landehandschuh!




Wie bitte?!?!

Selbstverständlich brauchen sie eine wenn sie ihre Hände bei einer ne Handlandung schützen wollen.

Fakt ist, niemand setzt beim Angeln einen Landehandschuh für Hecht ein wenn er vor hat das Tier möglichst verschont wieder frei zu setzen. Für eine 2m Wels vielleicht schon aber niemals für einen empfindlichen Hecht! [emoji35]

Schon mal von Großfischkeschern gehört? 

Und bitte denk nicht mal dran nachzufragen "Aber wenn man kein Kescher dabei hat?" 

Allerdings muss man auch fairerweise sagen, dass 'nach' der Landung mit Kescher kann es natürlich sinnvoll sein eine Handschuh zu verwenden, vor allem wenn man etwas unsicher ist.


----------



## Double2004 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

@Fruehling: Vielen Dank für deine fundierten Beiträge. Sehr treffend formuliert. #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

Da kann man ob mancher Kommentare nur den Kopf schütteln und/oder fragen in welcher Welt derjenige lebt.

PETA ist nix anderes als eine Sekte, die sich mit ideologisch geprägtem Schützergedönse an Spendengeldern bereichert.

Es sollte für alle Institutionen, die von und mit der Natur leben eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, gemeinsam gegen diese Irren vorzugehen. Denn nur so kann man überhaupt dauerhaft Erfolge erzielen. 

Wenn sich Jäger und Bauern zusammentun, ist es ein absolutes Armutszeugnis und ein fachlicher wie ideologischer Offenbarungseid, wenn ein Verband wie der DAFV sich da nicht sofort einklinkt.
Genau für solche Unternehmungen sollte ein Interessenverband einstehen.

Tun sie nicht, weil sie meistens nichts tun. Und wenn sie mal was tun, dann ist es meist das grundverkehrte.
Als Arbeitgeber würde ich jeden Angestellten der um eine Gehaltserhöhung bittet, sofort achtkantig aus dem Büro werfen, wenn ich wüsste dass derjenige entweder Beiträge an einen DAFV-Landesverband, oder Spenden an PETA zahlt.
Beides reine Geldvernichtung.


----------



## Double2004 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn sich Jäger und Bauern zusammentun, ist es ein absolutes Armutszeugnis und ein fachlicher wie ideologischer Offenbarungseid, wenn ein Verband wie der DAFV sich da nicht sofort einklinkt.
> Genau für solche Unternehmungen sollte ein Interessenverband einstehen.



Nur zur Info: In vielen Regionen sind die Bauern des Gewässers und des Anglers größter Rivale. Aber nun mit denen verbünden... Das Fähnlein lässt grüßen...

Double2004


----------



## kati48268 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

*Die Bauern sind meist die Verpächter des Gewässers 
für die Angler.*
So wird wohl eher ein Schuh draus.


----------



## Double2004 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Die Bauern sind meist die Verpächter des Gewässers
> für die Angler.*
> So wird wohl eher ein Schuh draus.



#q Ja ne, is' klar...

Die Schäden für die Angler, die durch Bauern und Landwirtschaft entstehen, sind durch Zahlen nicht auszudrücken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

Leute einfach gucken um was es hier geht:
PETA; dass es Gruppen die gibt, die dagegen aktiv werden und eben den DAFV und seine Vasallenverbände, die nix tun. 

Ihr wisst doch, wie man das Forum bedient:
Einfach aufs Profil klicken, vergangene Beiträge von Usern angucken und Bescheid wissen..

Weiteres Offtopic verschwindet in bekanntem Thread...


----------



## Hezaru (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da kann man ob mancher Kommentare nur den Kopf schütteln und/oder fragen in welcher Welt derjenige lebt.
> 
> PETA ist nix anderes als eine Sekte, die sich mit ideologisch geprägtem Schützergedönse an Spendengeldern bereichert.
> 
> ...


 

Da stimme ich voll zu.
Eins hab ich noch nicht ganz kapiert. Was haben die Jäger und Bauern gemacht?
Haben sie nur in den Medien gefordert oder eine Überprüfung der Gemeinnützigkeit bei der zuständigen Behörde, oder geklagt oder was jetzt?
Es währe ja schon mal ein Erfolg wenn Peta bei diversen Daueranzeigen die Kosten selbst tragen müssten oder grunsätzlich Abgewiesen würden.
Bei sowas möchte ich den DAFV auch nicht in meinem Boot haben, die hauen nur Löcher rein.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> #q Ja ne, is' klar...
> 
> Die Schäden für die Angler, die durch Bauern und Landwirtschaft entstehen, sind durch Zahlen nicht auszudrücken.


Das nicht wenige dieser Umstände  letztendlich auf politische Fehlentscheidungen(ja,auch unter dem Aspekt des verlogenen Ökopopulismus)
zurückzuführen sind,ist mit simpler Dummheit ebenfalls nicht mehr auszudrücken..





Double2004 schrieb:


> Aber nun mit denen verbünden... Das Fähnlein lässt grüßen...



Klar..und weil auf einer Maidemo neben genehmen Gewerkschaftern und Sozen auch noch die MLPD mitläuft,ist natürlich die Grundidee der Demo falsch..

Es gibt in D weiss Gott bedenklichere Allianzen..z.B.die Peta Nähe zur militanten Animal Liberation Front.

Und Fakt bleibt auch,das Angler,Jäger und auch die von dir ungeliebten Landwirte, Zielscheibe der wirr tickenden Tierrechtsfanatiker sind..bei Jägern und Landwirten bekommts angesichts von gezielten Anschlägen auf deren Einrichtungen,auch noch einen kriminellen Anstrich.

Betrifft auch Peta Offizielle wie Anhänger ,welche einen tödl.Unfall in einem landw.Betrieb zum Menschenverachtenden Anlass nahmen,den Tod des Landwirts als gerechte Strafe für Tierleid zu kommentieren !

Das ist eher gemeingefährlich als gemeinnützig..

Und unter diesem Aspekt gesehen,ist es benahe schon Pflicht,gemeinsam gegen diese Menschenverachtenden Brandstifter vorzugehen.


Wer es dagegen wie der DAVF hält:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der DAFV meint mit den ihn noch tragenden, abnickenden Landesverbänden wohl immer noch, PETA am besten zu bekämpfen, wenn man sie ignoriert.



trägt an jeder weiteren Peta Aktion eine Mitschuld


----------



## Fruehling (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

So fern der Realität ist die Peta nun nicht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiDCNdsU4vI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEvwxIo9ds4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJdmoD5gpt4


----------



## Nidderauer (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das nicht wenige dieser Umstände letztendlich auf politische Fehlentscheidungen(ja,auch unter dem Aspekt des verlogenen Ökopopulismus)
> zurückzuführen sind,ist mit simpler Dummheit ebenfalls nicht mehr auszudrücken..



 Genau das trifft den Punkt. 

 Mit 5 Mann Personal kann man keine 1000 ha Land in ökologisch vertretbarer Form bewirtschaften. Diese Art der Bewirtschaftung bedarf exakt planbarer Erntefenster und Maschineneinsätze und dazu legt man sich die Ernte mit allerlei Hilfsmittelchen chemischer Art so zurecht, wie man sie braucht. 

 Und genau diese Betriebe, die so produzieren, als wären alle Gewässer voll mit gesunden Fischen und Wald und Wiese voll mit Rehen, Feldhasen, Fasanen, etc.  machen den Kleinstbetrieben mit ein paar ha. Land, die noch halbwegs ökologisch wirtschaften den Garaus, indem die Preise kaputt gemacht werden.

 Nur Dummheit kann da wahrlich nicht der Antrieb sein.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?

PENNT!
*
oder macht mal wieder ein paar stößchen auf selbstbeweihräucherungsparties, 
kohle genug von uns hat der ja


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Jäger und Bauern kämpfen gegen PETA - und der DAFV?*



Double2004 schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: In vielen Regionen sind die Bauern des Gewässers und des Anglers größter Rivale. Aber nun mit denen verbünden... Das Fähnlein lässt grüßen...
> 
> Double2004





Double2004 schrieb:


> #q Ja ne, is' klar...
> 
> Die Schäden für die Angler, die durch Bauern und Landwirtschaft entstehen, sind durch Zahlen nicht auszudrücken.



Janu....was ein Liter Milch, ein Ei, ein Stück Fleisch  kosten würden, wenn die Landwirte alles voll ökologisch produzieren, ist ebenfalls mit Zahlen kaum auszudrücken. Und natürlich fährst Du auch kein Auto, weil Du die Luft nicht verpesten willst. 
Wenn man eine Pest ausrotten will, müssen halt alle an einem Strang ziehen, ungeachtet sonstiger Kontroversen.
OK, für den DAFV könnte man einen Strang auch anders nutzen (natürlich nur institutionell und sinnbildlich) und vielleicht, eher wahrscheinlich, sind Jäger und Bauern ohne den DAFV sogar erfolgreicher.

Dennoch darf/muss man darauf hinweisen, welche Aktionen ein Interessenverband im Sinne seiner Mitglieder eigentlich ausführen und unterstützen sollte.


----------

